
Google Scholar Updates: Making New Connections - Google Scholar Blog - czam
http://googlescholar.blogspot.de/2012/08/scholar-updates-making-new-connections.html
======
vectorbunny
Researchers typically do not have the time to keep up with the literature
outside their subject domain. Major breakthroughs often occur when someone is
in the right place at the right time to pull together the disparate threads of
seemingly unrelated research. If Google can address this problem
algorithmically, it could have profound impact. These thoughts have been
rolling around my head since my young brain was warped by the esteemed James
Burke many years ago.

~~~
czam
In my 146 updates the first third is younger than 1 month, and about 4 in the
146 I have already found by ususal ways of following the literature. But the
list contains a higher 'concentration' of interesting sources, than any issue
of my favorite journals. That's good support for any researcher.

